
Learnings from the 2008 Great Recession - rayshan
https://shan.io/writing/learnings-from-the-2008-great-recession/
======
indemnity
Or stick your money in an index fund if you’re not a professional investor?

~~~
subhobroto
> Or stick your money in an index fund

Yes, the market grows over a long horizon.

Know this though - that long horizon might exceed your horizon when you
definitely need the money.

Index funds can often perform worse than cash in a 3% bank checking account if
the timing's off. There are a few of those 3% bank checking accounts right
here in the U.S.

